# Mein erster Teich



## larsfriedrich (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Teich-Gemeinde,

da will ich auch mal meinen noch in der Bauphase befindlichen Teich vorstellen.
Teich hat die Maße 6x4x1,1m. Ich habe noch eine Sumpfzone hinter den Teich gemacht. Der Bereich rechts auf den Bildern wird noch komplett mit Steinen belegt da kommen 2 Wasserfälle auf die Mauer.
So jetzt fragt mich   Weitere Bilder gibt es dann auch noch.

Viele Grüße

Lars


----------



## scholzi (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Hi Lars
Na das sieht doch schon richtig gut aus 
Gibts schon neue Bilder wo man das fertige Projekt sehen kann?


> 6x4x1,1m


sieht auf den Bildern garnicht so groß aus


----------



## Zermalmer (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*



scholzi schrieb:


> sieht auf den Bildern garnicht so groß aus


Hallo Robert,
guck mal auf dem ersten Bild... da sind die 3 gängige Zaunelemente zu sehen... die sind in der Breite gut 1,8m.

Und ja, es wirkt kleiner


----------



## Piddel (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Hi Lars,

das wird bestimmt eine schöne Teichanlage ....sieht echt gut aus.

Gibt es noch Baubilder vor dem Einlegen der Folie - Teichprofil ? Bitte berichte weiter über den Baufortschritt und Bilder nicht vergessen...

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## jolantha (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Hallo Lars,
ich vermisse auf Deinen Bildern das Brett, für die Rettung freiwillig und unfreiwillig reingelangter Kleintiere !!!!
Da kommt ja niemand mehr raus


----------



## larsfriedrich (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Guten Morgen,

ein paar Bilder vom Bau kann ich noch nachreichen soviele habe ich diesmal nicht gemacht. 
Das Wetter ist im Moment auch eher schlecht. Immer wenn man heim kommt fängt es an oder regnet. Sonntag sollte es aber wieder Bilder geben.
Geplant ist bis mitte August alles fertig zu bekommen also auch der Rest des Gartens.
Das Wasser steht mittlerweile so hoch das evtl. reinfallende Tiere über die Pflanzzone vor der Terrasse raus können.

Grüße

Lars


----------



## jolantha (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Lars, nur Geduld ,der Sommer kommt noch !!!


----------



## larsfriedrich (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Was ganz positiv ist das sich der Teich schön mit Regenwasser füllt.
Da habe ich wenigstens nicht soviele Nährstoffe am Anfang im Teich.


----------



## larsfriedrich (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Hi,

so gestern habe ich mal die Seerosen in die Körbe gesetzt.
Habe die Von NG jetzt geben die an man muss die erstmal auf 20-30cm setzten bis ca. 10 Blätter gewachsen sind und dann nach und nach auf ihre endgültige Position.
Wie lange dauert es denn ca. (sicher auch abhängig von der Sorte)) bis diese Blätter gewachsen sind?
Habe mich schon gefreut einpflanzen und ab versenken…
Dann noch Skimmer, Pumpe und Filter angeschlossen, da kam mir dann direkt die Idee das es scheinbar recht Sinnfrei ist __ Wasserlinsen bei einem Skimmer zu haben 

Mal noch 2 Bilder der Teichgrube mit Vlies verkleidet

Grüße

Lars


----------



## Artur (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Was ist das denn für nen edlen Holzterasse? Welches Holz?


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*



Artur schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für nen edlen Holzterasse? Welches Holz?


Hallo Artur,
ohne das Holz von Lars zu kennen... die diversen Tropenhölzer gibt es auch in Bohlen-Form und nicht immer das Geriffelte, was man allgemein üblich als "Bangkirai" oder "Douglasien" Holz kennt.

Meine Eltern haben sich (wenn ich mich nicht irre) für Bongossi Holz entschieden...

Aus Reststücken habe ich Sitzgelegenheiten für meine Teichmauer gebaut.
Anhang anzeigen 83222

Ist halt es für eine persönliche Entscheidung, was einem besser gefällt und was es dann einem Wert ist...
und ja, es gibt auch die günstigeren Hölzer in Bohlen-Form... aber es ist halt nicht ganz so einfach zu bekommen.
Gängig sind halt die Riffelbretter.


----------



## larsfriedrich (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Hallo,


also die Terrassen sind aus Garapa Holz.
Die verwittern gerade noch ein wenig bis zur ersten Ölung  

Hat keiner eine Erfahrung wegen den Seerosen?

Grüße

Lars


----------



## Zermalmer (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*



larsfriedrich schrieb:


> also die Terrassen sind aus Garapa Holz.


Hallo Lars,
Da lag ich ja gar nicht so falsch 


> Hat keiner eine Erfahrung wegen den Seerosen?


Ich kenne mich mit Seerosen nicht aus... aber habe bisher immer gelesen, das die ja warm bzw. in flacheren regionen vorgezogen sind... dadurch die Arie mit dem langsam runtersetzen, nachdem die ersten Blätter erscheinen.

Was Du jetzt natürlich nicht vergessen darfst, die fangen ja eigentlich an im Frühjahr zu treiben.
Das, was Du da eingepflanzt hast ist ja keine Pflanz, die seit dem getrieben hat, sondern ein Ableger, der sich erstmal anstrengen muss.

Und je nach geänderten Bedingungen, Licht, Nahrung, Dünger usw. usf. wird sie sich halt nun entwickeln.

Sind denn schon triebe zu sehen?

Wie hast Du sie gepflanzt? (vielleicht können die Seerosenerfahrenen daran erkennen, ob da was schief läuft)


----------



## larsfriedrich (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Hallo Andreas,

Erstmal Danke für Deine ausführliche Antwort.
also ich habe die genauso eingepflanzt wie es NG vorgegeben hat.
Die wachsen schon gut eine hat schon 3 Blätter bekommen in der kurzen Zeit und eine weitere bekommt sogar schon eine Blüte. Ich werde die einfach mal bis ende August auf den Eimern stehen lassen und dann auf den Grund stellen.

Morgen werde ich mal wieder Bilder machen.

Grüße

Lars


----------



## larsfriedrich (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

So bei schönem Wetter mal ein wenig weiter gemacht.


----------



## larsfriedrich (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

So sieht es jetzt im 3. Jahr aus. Noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten dann bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Springmaus (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Hallo,

sieht echt super aus !


----------



## Zermalmer (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Sieht schick aus mit dem Wasser unter dem Zaun.

Hast Du die Zaunelemente selber gebaut, oder gibt's die für exorbitantes Geld zu kaufen?

Nicht das ich sowas bräuchte, abermanchmal brauch man ja mal etwas längere Elemente, dann wäre es gut, wenn man weiss wie man die macht bzw. wo man sie her bekommt


----------



## larsfriedrich (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Hallo,

danke für die Komplimente.
Also die Zaunelemente habe ich selber gebaut an der Pergola.
Die an der Grundstücksgrenze sind gekauft. 
Um den ganzen Teich kommt auch noch ein Zaun und dazwischen 3 Glasscheiben als Schutz für unsere Tochter.
Von der Stange denke ich wird es so Längen nicht geben.

Grüße

Lars


----------



## Digicat (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Servus Lars

Schaut super aus ...

Gefällt mir richtig gut, aber ...

In Bild 8 ist ein graues 100er-Rohr zu sehen

Dieses scheint eventuell an das Dachentwässerungsfallrohr D was für ein Wort) anzukoppeln ?
Entweder sehr gut wegtarnen, steht allerdings im Gegensatz zu der sonst akkuraten Teichgestaltung oder
was aus ökologischen Gründen mir besser gefallen würde ... komplett entfernen.
Grund:
Dachwasser enthält Giftstoffe (alles was an Staub am Dach zu liegen kommt) und diese werden in den Teich gespült.

Aber das ist Kritik auf höchsten Niveau ...


----------



## jolantha (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Hallo Lars, 
hab dir ja von Anfang an zugesehen , und finde es wirklich gelungen . 
 ( Bis auf  ----- 
                Wie Digicat sagte : In Bild 8 ist ein graues 100er-Rohr zu sehen   )
Zur Not kannst Du es ja grün anstreichen , dann passt es besser zu den Pflanzen


----------



## larsfriedrich (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Das Rohr ist im Moment nur provisorisch angebracht da werde ich noch eine andere Lösung realisieren.
Ich schließe das immer erst am 2ten Regentag an da mache ich mir über Giftstoffe keine Sorgen.
Später werde ich das elektronisch machen das Wasser fließt oder nicht.

Grüße

Lars


----------



## larsfriedrich (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

So hier mal ein paar Bilder mit fertig montierter Kindersicherung sowie paar Pflanzenbilder.


----------



## muh.gp (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

WOW, sieht echt Klasse aus! Und dazu die Blütenpracht!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## larsfriedrich (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Hi,

danke! Die __ Lilien blühen nach 3 Jahren endlich das erste mal.
Das dauert echt mehrere Jahre bis der Teich einigermaßen aussieht..

Grüße

Lars


----------



## samorai (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Hallo Hellmut!
Dachentwässerung ist der Oberbegriff dazu gehören: Dachrinne, Fallrohr, Speier oder Wasserfangkästen.
Vom feinsten "doppelt-gemoppelt", aber man weiß worauf Du hinaus willst!

LG Ron!


----------

